# Post Emergency -  Damage Assessments



## FyrBldgGuy (May 25, 2011)

Years ago the ICC worked with inspectors and others to develop a system to provide inspectors for damaged areas.  The program struggled during the Katrina, etc. events.  Even as we see new areas hit by tornadoes, hurricanes and earthquakes the news media show home owners and others walking through buildings that are clearly unsafe.  Is anyone doing Post Emergency Damage Assessments to determine when it is safe to re-enter a damaged building?  Do you use the ATC-20 damage assessment system?


```
[URL="https://www.atcouncil.org/downloads/atc-20-download.html"]https://www.atcouncil.org/downloads/atc-20-download.html[/URL][/html]
```


----------



## Mark K (May 25, 2011)

ATC-20 is used in California.  Even if you are not concerned about earthquakes it should a useful system if you have a disaster.

California Office of Emergency Services has a system that registers individuals to participate in post disaster damage assessments.

Training is required and it is focused primarily on earthquakes.  The structural engineering associations in California actively participate in this system.


----------

